# How To Make a Computer From a Beer Keg



## Reventon (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.gipsypalace.com/how-to-make-pc-from-beer-keg/


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah but there's no beer. 

The Kegputer is better:

http://blogs.nvidia.com/2011/01/geforce-at-ces-behold-the-kegputer/


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 9, 2011)

The Kegputer is awesome!


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 9, 2011)

Just awesome thanks i will show this to a Computer builder and hopefully get it done 
Proberly to hard for me to make but looks extremly cool


----------



## klokwyze (Feb 10, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah but there's no beer.
> 
> The Kegputer is better:
> 
> http://blogs.nvidia.com/2011/01/geforce-at-ces-behold-the-kegputer/



Beautiful!


----------



## KetelOne (Feb 10, 2011)

Both of those machines are awesome, and very clever!


----------

